# CLPgold's BULK



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi there, this should be fun.  Just wanted to stop in and wish ya good luck and hope you have an awesome trip in Dec. as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2002)

hey!
Where are you going?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)

Well I'm leaving this Thursday until Dec.9/02.  I'm just home for a couple days then leave again on the 11th until the 19th.  Home just a couple days again, then me and the kids head to Calgary on the 21st.  It's a very busy month.  Gotta find me a puter to post whilst I'm gone the first couple weeks.  The last couple weeks in Calgary are OK cuz I'll be at my parents house and they have one.  It can be done!  Training and eating clean won't be a problem.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

Um, since when do you "eat clean"?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Um, since when do you "eat clean"?



Uh oh, busted.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 25, 2002)

and he even used a smilie


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)

I do I do!!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and he even used a smilie



Just a little bitty one.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)

It's Monday night before BULK FEST!

I will not be able to make it to the gym for my weight and stats until 6:00pm tomorrow.  Obviously I will have eaten a few meals by then and have had a tonne of water.  I don't own a scale.  But if I kick my lazy ass for a second and realize the damn gym is right across the street from me within view, maybe I should just pop over there quick as soon as the kids are off to school.  Or right before....  Ah decisions!

Anyways, I'm excited.  I love new goals and challenges.  And again, I'm getting a nice 'rack' March 10th so I need to gain as much lean mass as possible before I have to take a whole month off.  I'm doing the April FAME too so I'm not too concerned about muscle at that one, but I need to make up for it for Musclemania in July.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 25, 2002)

It's 12:20am and the BULK has officially started.  Seeing as my hours are much different than most other people's I decided to enjoy my last 'non DP approved' meal.   

1 HUGE salad: iceburg, romaine, radicchio, purple cabbage, fricasee, snow peas, carrots
1/3cp almonds thrown on top
2 1/2tbsp. Kraft creamy poppy seed dressing

2cp RED GRAPES Hahahahahaha.  

Whhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa    I'm gonna miss those.....

But since I'm still gonna enjoy a few beers here, there and everywhere I think I can live without the red grapes for a bit.

Too bad I don't have any beers in the fridge


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Nope, couldn't get to the gym.  Had to take our new puppy to my youngest daughter's show and tell.  I am assuming my weight is around 124-125lb and that's great considering I was down to 116-117lb only 3-4weeks ago.  But since I've been back at the gym, I've also been concentrating on keeping my glycogen stores full and it's making a huge difference in the look and shape of my muscles.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Tuesday Nov.26/02

10:30am
1tsp.Greens+
2cp water

11:00am
5egg whites, 1 yolk
1/2cp.cooked oatmeal/kamut (compromise DP!)
1tsp.flax oil, 1tsp.acv.1iron, 1multi, 1cal/mag, 1antioxidant, 1vitC
4cp.water
302cal; 15fat, 17carb, 25protein

5cp water between 11:00am-2:00pm

3:00pm
4 1/2oz. chicken breast - I started out with 6oz, but Huggie Bear soon discovered I was trying to relax and eat a meal peacefully on my own!!!  Grrrrr.  Wittle DUDE!
1tbsp. natural PB
3cp water
306cals; 12fat, 2carbs, 45protein

5cp water between 3:00pm-5:00pm

Had to run an errand for a friend then go straight to the gym cuz I was running late to meet Wil.  So I didn't get in a pre workout meal.  

8:30pm - post workout
5oz salmon - fresh lemon, lemon/pepper, dill, parsley, sea salt
1/2cp. mixed veggies - peas, corn (oops), carrots(oops), green beans, lima beans(oops)  I didn't want to waste the last of it though!
10almonds
1/2tsp.flax, 1iron, 1MSMmix, 1antioxidant, 1vitC, 1vitE
3cp water
369cals; 14fat, 15carbs, 41protein

I am now drinking beer and very happy about it!  

8:30-2:00am
5cp water.  I know I could have/should have drank more, but I was busy downing the BEERS!

2:00am
4oz pork chop - sea salt, sage, curry - These were so good I really had to practice self control, especially whislt half hammered.
1/4cp. brown rice
2cp water
309cals;   16fat, 8carbs, 32protein

I will squeeze in one more meal before I go to bed.  Probalby around 3:00-3:30am.  Mosty fat/protein.

4:30am
salad:  iceburg and romaine
w/1tsp.flax, 1tsp.acv
1tbsp.PB
141cals; 13fat, 2carb, 6protein

I've had tonnes more water.  Can't even keep track.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Back and Biceps

Gravitron Pull Ups
1set x 12reps x 40lb
1set x 10reps x 30lb
1set x 6reps x 20lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 12reps x 80lb
1set x 10reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 100lb

Life Fitness Seated Row
1set x 12reps x 75lb
1set x 8reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 105lb

Spider Curls
1set x 12reps x 60lb
1set x 10reps x 70lb
1set x 8reps x 75lb

DB Hammer Curls
1set x 10reps x 20lb
1set x 8reps x 22.5lb
1set x 6reps x 25lb


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Stats as of Nov.26/02

Weight was taken after 2 meals and tonnes of water.

height:  the same     5' 5 1/2"
weight:  123lb - I thought it would be more but I guess not yet.
bodyfat:  10%, wanna lower that for Christmas
bicep:  unflexed 10 1/2in.  (woo hoo LMFAO)  flexed 12in.
shoulders:  37 1/2in.  Wil joked that his waist is almost that big.   
chest:  34 1/2in
waist:  25in.
glutes/hips:  35in.
thigh:  20 1/2in.
calf:  12 3/4in.  and damn I worked hard to get those.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

123  

CLP....you have to try to eat more than 3 times in a day to Bulk! 

DP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 26, 2002)

Thanks DP.  I will get 1-2 more meals in tonight.  My hours are a litte different than other people's so I eat at a later time to start and finish.  My last meal will probably be around 1:30am or 2:00am.  I'm also drinking too so I kinda am thinking about calorie compensating.

Do the macros and meals look good so far.  I'm switching up my training once I leave out of town.  I'm going back to a 5 day split.  1-2 bodypart a day.  Weekends off.  Also gonna start doing super heavy, 4sets 6-8reps.  I love pushing it, and showing off in the gym  

I don't use any condiments (ever - ketchup, mustard, mayo etc...) Oh that's a lie!!!  I've been having Kraft Creamy Poppy Seed dressing - which I've stopped as of today, and Soy Sauce which I probably will still use.  Is this OK?  and no dairy (no dairy for the bulk anyways).  When I do have dairy it is usually in the form of cottage cheese, no other cheese, no milk, cream, no yogourt etc.  But I like yogourt and will use it sparingly when getting ready for the Fitness Model Search.  The only things I ever drink are water or beer.  I never touch stimulants or fat burners, including coffee, ephedra, etc....

For the next 5 weeks with me not home I'm mainly going to be able to eat:
chicken breasts
ribs
pork chops
steaks
eggs
canned salmon
yams
some potatoes
salad w/my homemade dressing (using acv instead as per your knowledge)
brown basmati rice
oatmeal
apples
strawberries - if I can find them now
peanut butter
almonds
sunflower seeds
brocoli
and hopefully some green/yellow beans, peas (are they OK cuz I like em?)
BEER

Let me know what's left out or needs to be deleted other than BEER!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Total water:  At least 6litres.  

Cals: 1427
Protein: 149gm
Fat: 70gm
Carbs: 44gm

Confessions:  12 Labatt Blue Light!  I don't add those into my macro breakdown ever!    It could get scary


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Just for my own amusement and curiosity I checked up on 12 Lite Beers.  1200cals.  Did I get enough cals in for the day then DP?


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey DP I was just reading KG's journal and saw you mention bodytype, genetics(parents) etc.  I've posted it before, but I'll do it again so you know.

My father:
5' 8"  maybe 9", but I doubt it.  Little shrimpster.  He weighed around 145-155 most of his life, until he discovered he had Celiac's and got put on a proper diet for it.  Then he ballooned up to 185.  He looked real fat.  Now he's back down to 165 in his older age cuz he's smarter and wiser.
He has a small-medium frame and very proportioned.

My mommy:
5' 1"-2"  I think she has shrunk to the 1" in her old age.  Hehe.
She always weighed between 95-105lb.  With  a very tiny frame.  Her legs are shorter (thanks MOM!!!!) and she can put weight on her thighs and butt when she gets bigger.
Now she's 135lb and looks horrible.  She's even got a double chin at that weight!

On my dad's side of the family all the males average about 5'9" including my brother.  My brother was small most of his life and got teased a lot.  He's been lifting weights for several years now (he's 35) and looks great with great symmetry.  He still has all his hair too haha, whereas my dad started balding at 21.  
The women however (including my deceased grandmother and both aunts) were between 4'11" and 5'2" and tended to gain weight quite easily.  

On my mom's side, she's the shorty.  Her 2 siblings, and many aunts, uncles, cousins etc. all tend to be quite tall.  5'6" or more for the women, and 5'11" or more for the men.  They're all slender and very healthy.

On my mom's side we LOVE alcohol!  Again, thanks mom!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> I don't use any condiments .....and no dairy (no dairy for the bulk anyways ...... I never touch stimulants or fat burners, including coffee, ephedra, etc....





> Confessions: 12 Labatt Blue Light! I don't add those into my macro breakdown ever! Just for my own amusement and curiosity I checked up on 12 Lite Beers. 1200cals. *Did I get enough cals in for the day then DP? *



Anyone else notice the contradictions here 

Man is he gonna yell at you for that statement!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

Moi?  I don't Yell....it's kinda like silent rage, except in the gym....a lot of "growling", "snorting", and the occassional Kiai

Mine is calling my partner a "WUUUUSSSSSS" 

http://www.shotokanforeveryone.com/kiai.htm

(No, I actually use "JAAAAAA") 

Anyway.......CLP......it appears that you are going to be taller and thiner until later in life (then lookout, 10-15 unwanted FAT pounds) no matter what you do, kind of that one in 4-5 non-IR person.   Doesn't mean that you will be LEAN, especially with your drinking  (I thought Leaness was a goal?)..............

Anyway...the one and only lecture you'll get from me, and I will look for her picture tomorrow to scan and post,  a friend  of Mrs. Pain and myself (the Wild Years), Danielle....a 5'11.5" Blonde former model, Sand's Pool Girl.........died tragically at 30 from LIVER FAILURE!  It was horrible, the rapid decline in her health......a once beautiful woman, her beauty fading almost overnight, her physique shot, dead at 30!!!!!!


DP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

OK, I'll cut back on the beer.      Maybe I'll even try a couple weeks without it.  OK, new goal...no beer for 2 weeks.  

But beer's not a condiment or stimulant    It's just plain good.  

Hmmm, or is it a condiment?     People do use it when making BBQ steaks and certain other dishes.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> a friend and former lover of Mrs. Pain and myself (the Wild Years),
> 
> DP



TMI


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

3:00pm
5 cooked egg whites, 1yolk
1/2cp.cooked oatmeal/kamut
1tsp.sunflower seeds
1tsp.Greens+, 1tsp.flax, 1tsp.acv, 1iron, 1multi, 1antioxidant, 2MSMmix, 1vitC
Chugged lots of water already.  Still dehydrated from all the beer last night even though I chugged copious amounts of aqua between beers and before going to bed.
cals 310; 15fat, 17carb, 25protein

5:30pm - pre workout meal
10 small, steamed, plain shrimp
4 1/2oz. pork chop
1/2cp. brown rice w/dash of sea salt
5cps water.
cals 435; 20fat, 15carb, 48protein

9:30pm - post workout
5oz pork chop
1bowl salad: iceburg and romaine
Dressing: 1tsp.acv, 1/2tsp.flax, 1/2tsp.soy sauce
1small apple
1iron, 1antioxidant, 1cal/mag, 1vitC, 1vitE, 
cals 424; 22fat, 16carb, 38protein

Totals:
Cals:  1169
Fats: 57gm
Carbs: 48gm
Protein: 111

Water: 8Litres  At least I got that in!  I know today I didn't get nearly enough in.  Time constraints.  Tomorrow will be a little better.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL at TMI.  Very interesting stuff DP...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> LOL at TMI.  Very interesting stuff DP...



That was for "color"...it's gone now.......the point is still the same!


DP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Yeah I got the point!  I know it's good for  me so I shouldn't


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Legs and Calves - My strength is coming back!  Still not where I was, but getting there.

Hack Squat
1set x 20reps x 50lb
1set x 10reps x 180lb
1set x 8reps x 230lb
1set x 6reps x 250lb

45*Leg Press
1set x 10reps x 270lb
1set x 8reps x 320lb
1set x 6reps x 360lb

Stiff Legged Deadlifts
1set x 10reps x 95lb
1set x 8reps x 105lb
1set x 6reps x 115lb

Calf Raise on Hack Squat
1set x 20reps x 50lb
1set x 15reps x 180lb
1set x 12reps x 230lb
1set x 10reps x 250lb

Seated Calf 
1set x 12reps x 90lb
1set x 10reps x 100lb
1set x 8reps x 110lb

I enjoyed my workout.  Felt good.  Worked hard, but didn't overdue it.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 27, 2002)

Other than my measly 12 beer yesterday, I have no other confessions for yesterday or today.  

Still trying to hit my water for today though.  I should make it, but it's not gonna feel to pleasant.  And I'll  be up all night.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 27, 2002)

awesome leg workout, for a girl your size those are really impressive weights.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks!  I'm still not where I used to be strength wise.  Couple more week I think.

Sleep:  6hrs    Oh well

8:30am - pre workout
5egg whites, 1 yolk
1/2cp. cooked oatmeal/kamut
1tsp. sunflower seeds
1tsp.flax, 1tsp.acv, 1iron, 1tsp.Greens+, 2MSMmis, 1vitC, 1multi, 1antioxidant
4cp water
cals264; 12fat, 15carbs, 23protein

6cp water during workout

11:30am - post workout
4oz pork chop
1/4cp. brown rice w/dash sea salt
1med. apple
cals391; 16fat, 29carbs, 32protein
4cp water

4:30pm
5oz pork roast: potatoes, onions, water, sea salt, sage curry
1/2cp potatoes
2tsp.onions
4cp water - haven't had enough water yet today!  
cals428; 21fat, 18carbs, 39protein

6:30pm
1/3 Low Carb Lean Body Italian Amaretto Fudge bar
cals100; 2fat, 9carb, 10protein

From about 10:30pm-3:00am I nibbled cuz I was cleaning and cooking up a tonne of food for me going away and for the kids.
3/4 of that gosh darn bar cuz I bought 2!!! My last confession for today.  
2oz roast pork- sea salt, sage, curry, onions
1/2cp. potatoes w/same stuff as roast pork
1 1/2oz plain yams
1/2cp steamed brocoli and green beans
1oz chicken breast - sea salt, Montreal Mesquite Spice
2oz pork ribs - sea salt, fresh lemon, lemon/pepper/ Montreal Steak Spice
1/4tsp. homemade salad dressing: 5blend, acv, soy sauce
I kinda felt like I had too much, but when I really thought about it, and considered the amounts and time interval, not too bad.
I also made an oatmeal/kamut/cracked wheat,rye, flax that I didn't taste test.  I know what it tastes like LOL. And I  made many hardboiled eggs, didn't count.  I've also got tuna ( they salmon was sold out grrr), grapefruit and apples to pack.
And I'm finishing off the last of my beers.
I'm not going to log all the macro breakdowns cuz the beer is making me lazy now.    And it's 3:00am  

I'm also super busy tomorrow so I'll burn the bad stuff off.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

Meals are looking good so far!  


DP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 28, 2002)

Chest, Tris and Shoulders

Hammer Strength Iso Wide Chest
1set x 12reps x 110lb
1set x 8reps x 140lb
1set x 6reps x 150lb

Incline DB Press
1set x 10reps x 35lb
1set x 8reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 45lb

Cable Crossovers
1set x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 45lb
1set x 8reps x 50lb

Gravitron Dips
1set x 12reps x 30lb
1set x 8reps x 20lb
1set x 6reps x 20lb

Hi Grip Tri Pressdown/w Rope
1set x 10reps x 65lb
1set x 8reps x 80lb
1set x 8reps x 85lb

Rear Delt Pull
1set x 10reps x 100lb
1set x 8reps x 110lb
1set x 8reps x 120lb

DB Shrugs
1set x 12reps x 40lb
1set x 10reps x 45lb
1set x 8reps x 50lb


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks DP>  Other than not getting enough to eat sometime, let me know if anything needs tweaking.  I'm feeling really hard though and am staying lean.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'm feeling really hard though and am staying lean.



Me too! 


DP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 28, 2002)

CONFESSIONS:  Darn that Lee Labrada.  He came out with yet a new bar - Italian Amaretto Fudge!!!

Well you see this is how it all started.  I went in into the store to get my supps. and the owner's wife was there.  They are well aware of my protein bar addiction.  So she pointed out the new flavor.  The Banana Splits just came out a couple months ago and they're good too, but my all time fave is still Texas Pecan Pie Low Carb ones.  She points the new ones out to me.  I said 'NO' a couple times, but they were feeble attempts.  I was soon swayed...  YUMMI!  It's like biting into a soft, chewy piece of coffee/choclatey fudge.  I only had 1/3 of it and fed the rest to my 2nd daughter who approved of it too.  I've posted the breadown of that in my food post for today.

2nd CONFESSION:  After that episode of lack of self control, I had to take the 2nd daughter to her guitar lessons.  After I dropped her off I ran to Walmart to just innocently buy Ryder some baby formula.  Well gosh darn again, that stupid BEER STORE is right beside it.  My car took a detour and careened towards it.  Next thing I knew I was walking out of there with 6 tall cans of Blue Light.  I don't remember what happened in between, honest...

I'm just finishing off my first beer.    or maybe .  But I did only buy 6!!!  And I did only have 1/3 of that bar!  I'm getting better.  Right?  And I've had no other confessions since Tuesday.  Like it's been soooo long.  Oh well, I'll keep trying.  I'm really hoping by after this weekend - if I do drink it's usually only 1-2 on the weekends.  Odd but true.

DP don't even say it I'll give it to myself


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 28, 2002)

I've revamped my out of town schedule because I don't like being away from the kids so much, I don't feel comfortable leaving Ryder with a sitter all day without his sisters around, and the dogs would be left alone a lot too.

I wil be leaving tomorrow late afternoon, and coming home Tuesday night Dec.3/02.  Then I'm leaving again either Thursday afternoon or early evening Dec.5/02 and returning early Monday morning Dec9/02.  I'll figure the rest of my schedule out after that, but I do think I'm leaving again on Wednesday Dec.11/02 and coming home Fri.Dec.20/02 the day before we leave for Calgary.  I have a tonne of stuff to do that day.  Pack, take the dogs to the kennels, organize the sitter to look after the cats, gerbil, mail and watch the house in general, and sneak all the kids gifts out of my trunk and wrap for an early Christmas Saturday before we go.

I'm still gone quite a bit, but not as much as planned.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> CONFESSIONS:  Darn that Lee Labrada.  He came out with yet a new bar - Italian Amaretto Fudge!!!
> 
> Well you see this is how it all started.  I went in into the store to get my supps. and the owner's wife was there.  They are well aware of my protein bar addiction.  So she pointed out the new flavor.  The Banana Splits just came out a couple months ago and they're good too, but my all time fave is still Texas Pecan Pie Low Carb ones.  She points the new ones out to me.  I said 'NO' a couple times, but they were feeble attempts.  I was soon swayed...  YUMMI!  It's like biting into a soft, chewy piece of coffee/choclatey fudge.  I only had 1/3 of it and fed the rest to my 2nd daughter who approved of it too.  I've posted the breadown of that in my food post for today.
> ...



Giving yourself the finger, huh?  

DP


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah, that's all I GET!  LMFAO!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 29, 2002)

OK, so the good part of my little jaunt to the supp. store that MADE ME BUY 2 BARS!!!

I bought 5lb of ISOPURE Whey protein - Strawberry
1.5kilos Interactive Soy Protein - Chocolate
Glutamine
5 Blend Oil
More ACV
VitC


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> 
> I bought 5lb of ISOPURE Whey protein - Strawberry



That's my fav flavor of the Isopure as well.


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

OK it's SundayDec. 1/02 and I have internet access.  

I'll back track 4:00am Friday morning.  I was so excited about my new protein purchases, LOL, that I tried both.
2scoops Isopure
1scoop Soy
I drank a lot of water Thursday too, 10L

Friday Nov.29/02
Sleep: 6 1/2hr

3:00pm - preworkout
1 soyshake
1 iron, 1Greens+, 1multi, 1antioxidant, 1vitC, 2MSMmix, 1tsp.glutamine

10:30pm
3hardboiled egg whites, 1/4yolk, didn't mean to eat it!
1tsp.natural PB
1soyshake

4:00am
5oz pork ribs - meat only
1/3cp. yams
1/2cp. steamed brocoli
1/2cp. steamed green beans
1tsp.glutamine,1cal/mag, 1iron, 1MSMmix, 
4 1/2L water

Friday was just a bad day for eating and water.   

I'm going to log everything first to catch up, then I'll go into Fitday and edit my posts with macro breakdowns.


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

Fri,Nov.29/02

Back, Bi's and Abs

Gravitron Pullup
1set x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 40lb
1set x 6reps x 30lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 12reps x 80lb
1set x 10reps x 90lb
1set x 8reps x 100lb

Life Fitness Seated Row
1set x 12reps x 75lb
1set x 8reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 105lb

Spider Bicep Curls
1set x 12reps x 60lb
1set x 8reps x 70lb
1set x 6reps x 75lb

DB Hammer Curls
1set x 12reps x 20lb
1set x 8reps x 22.5lb
1set x 6reps x 25lb

Decline Crunches
3sets x 30reps

Reverse Crunches off Bench
3sets x 20reps


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

Sat.Nov30/02
Sleep:  8hr

1:30pm - pre workout
4hardboiled egg whites
1/4cp cooked oatmeal/kamut/cracked wheat,rye,flax
1tsp.natural PB
1tsp.Greens+, 1tsp.glutamine, 1iron, 1multi, 1vitC, 2MSMmix, 1antioxidant

4:30pm - post workout
5oz pork ribs -meat only
1/3cp yams
1/2cp steamed brocoli
1/2cp steamed green beans
1tsp.glutamine, 1vitE

8:00pm
1 Interactive Soy shake
1 Isopure Whey shake
1med. salad 
2tsp.dressing - 5blend, acv, soy sauce, sesame seeds

1:00am
4hardboiled egg whites
1apple

3:30am
5oz pork ribs - meat only
1/3cp.yams
1/2cp. steamed brocoli
1/2cp. steamed green beans
1iron, 1cal/mag, 2MSMmix

5L water


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

Sat.Nov.30/02

Legs and Calves

Hack Squat on SmithMachine - The gym I'm training at while out of town doesn't have an actual hack squat machine, so I just put my feet more forward.
1set x 20reps x 80lb
1set x 12reps x 120lb
1set x 10reps x 150lb
1set x 8reps x 170lb

Stiff Legged Deadlift
1set x 12reps x 60lb
1set x 10reps x 100lb
1set x 8reps x 120lb
1set x 6reps x 140lb

45* Leg Press
1set x 10reps x 270lb
1set x 8reps x 320lb
1set x 6reps x 360lb

Calf Raise on Smith Machine, Standing on step
1set x 20reps x 80lb
1set x 20reps x 120lb
1set x 15reps x 150lb
1set x 10reps x 170lb

Seated Calf
3sets x12reps x 90lb


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

Sun.Dec.1/02

Sleep: 6hr, but I'm gonna try to squeeze in a bit more maybe!

1:00pm
5hardboiled egg whites, 1yolk
1/3cp. cooked oatmeal/kamut/cracked wheat,rye,flax
1/2 pink grapefruit
1tsp.Greens+, 1iron, 1multi, 1vitC, 2MSMmix

4:30pm
1can tuna
1/2cp. green beans
1/2cp. brocoli
1/2cp. yams
2tbsp.dressing
1tsp. glutamine

7:00pm
1serving Isopure
1serving Soy
2tbsp. PB

3:00am
4hardboiled egg whites
1apple
1 large salad
3tbsp. dressing


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 1, 2002)

I am going to have to wait until I get home on Tuesday night to get the #s from the Isopure and Soy to get a more accurate reading on fitday.  So I'll get it all done then and customize everything I can think of so I can log it in easily when I get back here.

I'll be back on tomorrow now that I know where this internet cafe is.


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm home.  It's Tuesday - kinda Wednesday now I guess - at 1:30am.  

I really messed up!  I just got real busy and sidetracked, but I still worked my butt off in the gym!

3:00pm - pre workout
2hardboiled egg whites, 1yolk ( I ran out of my eggs)
1/2cp cooked oatmeal/kamut/cracked wheat, rye, flax
1serving Isopure
1tsp.Greens+, 1tsp.glutamine, 2MSMmis, 1iron, 1multi, 1vitC

6:30pm
1beer

11:00pm
1beer

12:00am
1beer

1:30am
1Lean Body bar

6:00am
1serving Soy
1tbsp. PB
1tsp. glutamine, 1cal/mag, 1iron, 1vitC, 1antioxidant

8L water


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 3, 2002)

Mon. Dec.2/02

Chest, Tris and Abs

DB Incline Press
1set x 20reps x 15lb
1set x 10reps x 40lb
2sets x 8reps x 40lb

Hammer Strength Iso Decline Press
1set x 20reps x 70lb
1set x 12reps x 90lb
1set x 10reps x 110lb
1set x 8reps x 140lb

Cable Crossovers
2sets x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 40lb

Gravitron Dips
1set x 20reps x 60lb
1set x 10reps x 30lb
1set x 8reps x 30lb
1set x 6reps x 30lb

Tri Rope Pressdown
1set x 10reps x 70lb
1set x 8reps x 90lb
1set x 6reps x 100lb

Ball Crunchies
4sets x 25reps

Double Crunchies
4sets x 25reps


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 3, 2002)

Tues.Dec.3/02

11:00am
1serving Isopure
1/3cp. cooked oatmeal/kamut/cracked wheat, rye, flax
1tbsp.PB
1tsp.Greens+, 1tsp.glutamine, 1iron, 1multi, 1antioxidant, 2MSMmix, 1vitC

2:00pm
1beer

3:00pm
1Lean Body bar

8:30pm
1Methoxy Cookies n' Cream bar

10:00pm
12oz. T-bone steak
4oz. chicken breast

1:00am
1serving Isopure
1tsp.PB
1tsp.glutamine, 1iron, 2MSMmix, 1vitC, 1cal/mag

And a couple more beers....or so....


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 3, 2002)

Tues.Dec.3/02

Back, Bis and Shoulders

Gravitron Chinup
1set x 10reps x 40lb
1set x 8reps x 40lb
1set x 6reps x 30lb

Lat Pulldown
1set x 12reps x 80lb
1set x 10reps x 90lb
1set x 10reps x 100lb

Life Fitness Seated Row
1set x 12reps x 80lb
1set x 10reps x 95lb
1set x 8reps x 105lb

Hammer Strength Preacher Curl - FUQ these things hurt and suck and Wil just loves to pick hateful exercises
1set x 10reps x 50lb
1set x 8reps x 50lb
1set x 6reps x 50lb - I HATE THAT EXERCISE!!!

DB Hammer Curl
1set x 10reps x 20lb
1set x 8reps x 22.5lb
1set x 6reps x 25lb


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 3, 2002)

My Weigh In   

I got the full stats done today.  Weight, bodyfat, measurements.
These were taken at 7:30pm post workout, after a day of water, some food, and I just got my gosh darn period tonight too.  Didn't even know it was coming.  CRAP!

Weight:  121.5  down 1.5lb  Hmmmmm
Bodyfat: 9% down 1%, but inaccuracy's happen- I feel and look leaner though
Bicep: 10 1/2 relaxed (the same) 12 flexed (same)
Chest: 34 3/4 (up 1/4) attributing that to my problem today
Waist: 25 1/2 (up 1/2) also attributing that to my problem
Glutes/Hips:  35 (same)
Thigh:  21 (same)
Calf:  13 (up 1/4)


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Tues.Dec.3/02
> 
> 10:00pm
> ...



Now that's an awesome meal.  Now I'm hungry, can't wait to get my place and a grill.


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 4, 2002)

I've got the flu today and Huggie Bear's not feeling so great either.  

We both slept on and off for most of the day.  I finally cooked supper around 9:30pm.  Thankfully there's always lots of food and premade food for the girls to forage for.

9:30pm
12oz striploin steak
1cp green beans

10L water.  Gotta get rid of this.  I missed my workout today too and had no desire for food.  Huggie Bear managed some cottage cheese and fruit throughout the day, and had most of his supper.  

I'm sure I'll chug back a tonne more water throughout the night, but I'm going to bed now.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 4, 2002)

oh man that sucks.

well sleep good and hope you and the little guy are feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## CLPgold (Dec 6, 2002)

I'm feeling better.  But I missed my workouts on Wednesday and Thursday, and I'm not going today.  Not enough energy.

I've been eating super clean, but not enough.  Yesterday I managed to down 4 protein shakes throughout the day and that was it,

This morning I was starving at 5:00am and cooked up a striploin steak and some green beans.  I just ate again at 2:30pm, the same thing.  Tomorrow it's back to the gym and diet as usual.

I have to go out of town again today.  I was supposed to leave Thursday but still wasn't feeling well.  I'm just gone til Monday morning.  Then me and the kids leave on Wednesday for a week to Niagara Falls, then off to Calgary.  Yahooo.

I'm so excited.  I get to see my sexy, young, East Indian hottie.  He's such a sweetie!


----------

